# New projects for Feb.



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well the new year is here and new projects to plan I have 3 new Aspen sticks . I like aspen sticks they are light and strong and the wood carves very nice. Living on the gulf coast there is no aspen near by so I have to order it. I have a few other projects to finish first but these will be the next sticks I start later next month. One will be a greenman top above the grip and some leaves below the grip. One will be a woodspirit and I not sure about the 3rd right now.

*What are some new sticks do some of you have on the drawing board?*


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Had quite a bit of fun doing the laminated stick a while back, so I want to try another sometime. Maybe with smaller off cuts of end grain to make the pattern more interesting. Otherwise, just my regular root sticks. Got a chunk of zebra wood somewhere which i might cut and fit together in the same way but showing the side grain.

Going to be a while though. Besides my shop not being heated, making glue-ups impossible, I've been laid up a bit. What they thought was pneumonia was actually a broken rib. Can't do any sawing or drawknife work. Really shouldn't be getting into any sawdust; I sneezed the other day and popped my rib again, almost putting me back to square one.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well Done dww2! That is a nice looking handle. I like the shape also,


----------

